# Mats



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, you'd think I'd know by now to always come here IMMEDIATELY with any question I might have. I have now learned my lesson and will in the future.


I've never had a problem with Ivy matting and brush her at least once or twice every day. Suddenly today it seemed as if her coat decided to all clump together and MAT and I discovered mats on each leg, behind one ear and one on her hip. AAARRRGH! Attack those mats! All I can figure is her coat finally got to a length where mats will be a problem.

I just spent nearly two hours with her on my lap working on the mats. She was sooooo good, absolutely perfect. I think as long as she's on mom's lap, she'll tolerate anything. The whole time I was working on them I was thinking of a product out in the barn that I LOVE for getting mats out of the horses' manes and tails, Cowboy Magic. But I was afraid it might not be good to use on a teeny Maltese so I didn't go get it.

Finally I finished...at least all I was going to do today. I decided not to go looking for any more today! Then I thought I'd check in the archives here and lo-and-behold, what advice did I find here from way back in 2008: "Use Cowboy Magic Detangler", it works like, well magic to get out mats!

AAARRGGGHHH! I should have just gone out to the barn and got it rather than spend so long making poor Ivy lie there while I worked on her. I know it is absolutely amazing stuff for getting out mats on horses; next time (tomorrow?) I'm going to try it on Ivy too.

These mats really did sneak up on me. They weren't in the long part of the hair and brushing her like I always do I just didn't see or feel them. They were hidden waaaaay down by the skin, yet the long silky hair above it looked fine. Sneaky mats, I'll really have to start looking out for those but next time I find one it's going to get rubbed with Cowboy Magic. I hope it works as well on Maltese as it does on horses. Here is a link to it:

Cowboy Magic Detangler and Shine Cowboy Magic (Grooming - Horse Shampoo Conditioner - Conditioners) magic detangler shine


Does anyone else have a favorite product that melts mats and makes them comb out easily?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm with you on the matting. I think you can look at Jack and he'll matt up. I finally gave in and took them to the groomer today and told her to do what she could to keep the length.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Every time I said that to a groomer with my first Malt, when I went to pick her up I had a nearly bald dog. I was thinking today that it is no wonder groomers shave them down. None would have the time to do what I did today or they'd go broke. I just love Ivy's long coat and would love to keep it awhile longer but if this continues I may have to rethink that.

I'm just hoping someone knows of a new after-shampoo conditioner on the market that prevents mats from happening in the first place.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> Every time I said that to a groomer with my first Malt, when I went to pick her up I had a nearly bald dog. I was thinking today that it is no wonder groomers shave them down. None would have the time to do what I did today or they'd go broke. I just love Ivy's long coat and would love to keep it awhile longer but if this continues I may have to rethink that.
> 
> I'm just hoping someone knows of a new after-shampoo conditioner on the market that prevents mats from happening in the first place.


I have struggled so with MiMi tangling. She has very fine, very thick hair. Right after a bath her hair feels wonderful, but it flies all over the place and tangles like crazy. I have tried so many products, but the latest one works best. Coconut oil...yes the kind you can eat. I take a dab of it on my hands and rub it through her coat while she is wet. Then I brush and blow dry her. Her hair lays down, feels silky and stays parted. To tell you the truth, it is not as pretty, and it doesn't feel as divine, but it brushes easily. She isn't tangled the next day, or the next or the next. I don't have to use it again, and I don't have to use anything but a water mist between baths.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Know WHat You Mean. After Yogi,s Neuter this summer-the collar did a job on him-these mats were so bad around the neck deep and attached to the skin all most. well petsmart had a Martha Stewart spray for tangles,mats--it sprays [email protected] Did This Work For Yogi* Also They Told Me There Was A Special Tool that You Use To Pull them out--that worked better than what i had-big differance. Hope This Helps Iam Sure there is a ton of them out there.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sylvia, Ivy's hair doesn't tangle at all. The problem that suddenly has arisen is these mats that are down by the skin, as Yogi's Mom said, are almost as if they are attached to the skin. The mats feel downy, not like the rest of her hair, but it is as if they are super-glued to both her hair and her skin! I'll look for more mats tomorrow (Ivy has suffered enough for one day!) and I'll try my ol' Cowboy Magic on one and see what happens.

Nickee, I'll go look for the Martha Stewart product >>> I found it; reviews are good, just as you said. I'll try it! Who would have thought that Martha S. was into dog grooming products!


Anyone else with a favorite dematting product?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Ever since I started to use Espree Shampoo and Conditioner, Chrissy's mats have been almost non existant. However, I too noticed that she would get them behind her ears and they were a real pain to get out. I have used a seam ripper to help get them out and that does seem to help.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Nickee, amazing, I found the comb you mentioned - and they also have a "rake" that has been my favorite detangling comb for my horses' manes for probably 15 years! Who would have thought they have them for dogs too! They have the most amazing rotating teeth that help mats just glide right out of horses' manes (after applying Cowboy Magic). I am DEFINITELY going to buy one of the little combs for Ivy too because I know from many year's experience how well they work on horses.

Here's the link to the combs:

http://www.theuntangler.com/shopping/


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

How old is Ivy? Could she be going through a coat change? I know Ben went from easy no mat grooming to what seemed to be matting overnight. Now that his adult coat is fully in, it is pretty easy again.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

There is a product called Kinky Curly Knot Today...you can buy it at Target as its for humans but it works great and smells so good. What a good little girl to sit still for you.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Ever since I started to use Espree Shampoo and Conditioner, Chrissy's mats have been almost non existant. However, I too noticed that she would get them behind her ears and they were a real pain to get out. I have used a seam ripper to help get them out and that does seem to help.


 
Hmmm...seam ripper. That is a really good idea that I will remember. I don't sew but actually have one of those. I was making little verticle snips in the mats with my blunt nose scissors (scary so close to the skin!) but the seam ripper would do the same thing only more safely. Good idea!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

TLR said:


> How old is Ivy? Could she be going through a coat change? I know Ben went from easy no mat grooming to what seemed to be matting overnight. Now that his adult coat is fully in, it is pretty easy again.


She just turned 6 months old on the 14th. I guess I didn't know about "coat change; at what age does that happen? I'm glad to hear it later improves with age! She too seemed to go from no-mats and easy care to MATS!!! virtually overnight. I gave her a bath day before yesterday and I swear these mats weren't there!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> There is a product called Kinky Curly Knot Today...you can buy it at Target as its for humans but it works great and smells so good. What a good little girl to sit still for you.


 
She IS such a good little girl. I am absolutely smitten with who she is and adore her personality. She is "game" for anything as long as she's with mom.

Here's a pic I took a few minutes ago of her playing with one of her best friends, a big ol' cat of ours named Petey. She bounces at the gate and wiggle-waggles at him, saying "Come play with me!" He'll come over and reach through the gate to smack her on the head with his CLAWLESS paw, she takes off running and races around the kitchen table a couple of times, then they do it all over again and keep it up for quite some time. He'll come looking for her sometimes so I think Petey really enjoys the "Smack the dog on the head" game too.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> She IS such a good little girl. I am absolutely smitten with who she is and adore her personality. She is "game" for anything as long as she's with mom.
> 
> Here's a pic I took a few minutes ago of her playing with one of her best friends, a big ol' cat of ours named Petey. She bounces at the gate and wiggle-waggles at him, saying "Come play with me!" He'll come over and reach through the gate to smack her on the head with his CLAWLESS paw, she takes off running and races around the kitchen table a couple of times, then they do it all over again and keep it up for quite some time. He'll come looking for her sometimes so I think Petey really enjoys the "Smack the dog on the head" game too.


That is adorable....she is precious!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> She just turned 6 months old on the 14th. I guess I didn't know about "coat change; at what age does that happen? I'm glad to hear it later improves with age! She too seemed to go from no-mats and easy care to MATS!!! virtually overnight. I gave her a bath day before yesterday and I swear these mats weren't there!


I think it depends on genetic but it's possible this is what you are dealing with. One of the signs is sudden matting. For Ben it lasted a few months. :angry:
You might want to search it here, I'm sure the more experienced SM members could answer this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I used Cowboy Magic for years, but I have recently tried Kinky Kurly Knot Today. I think KKKT works even better than CM.

Kinky-Curly Knot Today Leave In Conditioner/Deta... : Target

Ivy is a little young for the coat change. It usually occurs later in the first year. 

Do you brush right down to the skin when you brush her? I do Bailey in sections just as you would a horse's tail (his leg and tail hair is about 12" long). It's also important to go through the coat with a comb after brushing.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> Sylvia, Ivy's hair doesn't tangle at all. The problem that suddenly has arisen is these mats that are down by the skin, as Yogi's Mom said, are almost as if they are attached to the skin. The mats feel downy, not like the rest of her hair, but it is as if they are super-glued to both her hair and her skin! I'll look for more mats tomorrow (Ivy has suffered enough for one day!) and I'll try my ol' Cowboy Magic on one and see what happens.
> 
> Nickee, I'll go look for the Martha Stewart product >>> I found it; reviews are good, just as you said. I'll try it! Who would have thought that Martha S. was into dog grooming products!
> 
> ...


I forgot to tell you martha has a whole line of pet products in K-Mart also.better price then the petsmart price


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I used Cowboy Magic for years, but I have recently tried Kinky Kurly Knot Today. I think KKKT works even better than CM.
> 
> Kinky-Curly Knot Today Leave In Conditioner/Deta... : Target
> 
> ...


 
I thought I was going down to the skin with the brush but maybe I wasn't. I think part of the problem may have been that I wasn't using a comb, mainly because it seemed as if I didn't need to, she was doing fine without it up until now. But that changed today. One of the first things I did when I saw the mats was go find my doggie comb and I'll be sure to use that every day from now on too. I ordered the "Untangler" combs for dogs a little while ago and hopefully that'll arrive soon. 

I appreciate your suggestion of combing her out as I would a horse. I haven't been doing it that way but it makes sense to do so and I think that would help find those beginning mats before they get to be super-glue mats. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll try to find the Kinky-Curly Knot too and give it a try. Our Target is an hour away and wouldn't you know I was in that town yesterday. I'm not sure when I'll be going back. I wonder whether WalMart has it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that a Maltese shouldn't have a coat change until they're 10 to 14 month(I think) but Laurel and now Dewey started to get a few mats at 8 months. I faithfully comb and brush them daily, but .dewey had a mat on his leg, that I too had to work at to get rid of I am now combing him twice a day, and I do use the Kinky Kurly . His hair is silky and Lauel's is cottony. Hers doesn't seem to mat at all now. I hope that this passes with Dewy as I want his hair long.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IvysMom said:


> I thought I was going down to the skin with the brush but maybe I wasn't. I think part of the problem may have been that I wasn't using a comb, mainly because it seemed as if I didn't need to, she was doing fine without it up until now. But that changed today. One of the first things I did when I saw the mats was go find my doggie comb and I'll be sure to use that every day from now on too. I ordered the "Untangler" combs for dogs a little while ago and hopefully that'll arrive soon.
> 
> I appreciate your suggestion of combing her out as I would a horse. I haven't been doing it that way but it makes sense to do so and I think that would help find those beginning mats before they get to be super-glue mats. Thanks for the suggestion.


What grooming tools do you have? The "untangler" combs (with rotating teeth) are not good for a Maltese coat. 

These are the three "must have" grooming tools IMO:

1. Madan brush
2. Aluminum comb
3. Mustache comb

toplinepet.com


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

IvysMom said:


> She IS such a good little girl. I am absolutely smitten with who she is and adore her personality. She is "game" for anything as long as she's with mom.
> 
> Here's a pic I took a few minutes ago of her playing with one of her best friends, a big ol' cat of ours named Petey. She bounces at the gate and wiggle-waggles at him, saying "Come play with me!" He'll come over and reach through the gate to smack her on the head with his CLAWLESS paw, she takes off running and races around the kitchen table a couple of times, then they do it all over again and keep it up for quite some time. He'll come looking for her sometimes so I think Petey really enjoys the "Smack the dog on the head" game too.


Sounds like the Maltese/cat version of Whack a Mole!! :HistericalSmiley:

The mats used to drive me crazy when Tyler was in full coat. He's now in a town and country so a lot less to mat. But make sure that whenever you brush or comb Ivy that it's never on a dry coat. Always spray in a detangler - I spray it onto the brush, then sort of touch the brush around some areas and then brush and follow by combing. I also have made my own detangler out of watered down conditioner. As Marj says, split the hair into parts which is what I think most horse groomers do with mane and tail, and start from the base of the coat and work out. I have used Cowboy Magic but it's VERY greasy so makes the coat that way. For some of the tangles that I absolutely can't get out with a comb working at it I've used a mail opener kind of tool very carefully - kind of like a seam splitter. You just have to be very careful not to nick the dog at all. I find the one I use is big and blunt so it's easy to be safe. And you need to brush and comb every single day. Harnesses and clothes also cause matting.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I have found that Bella mats because of her sweaters and her collar  I continue to brush and comb her every day and only put her sweater and collar on when we are going outside. Also I ordered the Isle of Dog #51 management conditioner and I hate it! It did nothing but mat poor Bella. Sad for expensive as it was but I refuse to use it ever again and will continue to use the Tropiclean products, never had a problem with those.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

ladodd said:


> I'm with you on the matting. I think you can look at Jack and he'll matt up. I finally gave in and took them to the groomer today and told her to do what she could to keep the length.


So my groomer was able to keep the length. I am so happy with her, she loves on them and treats them like they're hers. I took Marj's advice and ordered
the mustashe and aluminum comb.


----------

